# Made a Wood Pickgaurd for my G&L Legacy



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Never liked my white pickgaurd on my G&L Legacy so I thought I would have a go at trying to make my own. I got a nice piece of splated/birdseye/curled maple at KJP here in Ottawa and off I went. I got a router table recently so it was a good project to learn how to use the tool. Quite happy with how it turned out - I dyed the wood with aniline dyes - first black, sanded back and then red. Finished off with spray on lacquer.

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/p...l Wood Project Pickgaurd for my Guitar/story


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a great look on that guitar. Just enough stain and colour variation to really compliment the guitar finish. Good job!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it more. Looks good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, a nice job and a great improvement over the original.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job,I've done a couple now,one for my Legacy(no pic) and this one for my Strat .



I just used some cabinet veneer that i picked up at a jobsite,need to try some with some decent wood .

Tell me more about this KJP place,I need a good wood source .


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - thanks for all kind compliments. Bubb - your pickguard looks great - love the purple color of the guitar too.

KJP is a local shop here in town....see the link below. Lots of wood there.

http://www.kjpselecthardwoods.com/index.html


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Bentley Ave,that's just off Merivale right ?

How thick is the stock you were working with,that's one of the issues with the stuff I have,it's quite a bit thicker than regular pick-guard plastic.
I'd like to get a source for 1/2" thick slabs of pine too .


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yah this piece of stock was thick so I had to rig up my router table to thin it down to 3mm ish (I think it was about 10mm to begin with). Wasn't too bad to do, just takes a bit of time. Last time I was there, however, I got a nice piece of curly maple that was ~3mm thick and was large enough to do a pickguard - cheap too. in the "off cuts area" - was 8 bucks. 

Bentley is right off of Merivale and Hunt Club.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Nice job-a better alternative than buying the hard to get replacement pick guard for the G&L guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KJP is essentially 2 blocks south of the Lowes.


----------

